
Wikipedia to Add Meaning to Its Pages - Chirag
http://www.technologyreview.in/web/25728/
======
tomjen3
Very interesting, I always assumed that the semantic web would never take of -
too many people have to coorporate for it to work.

But that is a problem that wikipedia has solved so well.

